# It's Agnès' birthday



## Whodunit

**
*Bon anniversaire,*
*Agnès E et un grand*
*merci pour toutes tes*
* contributions dans les *
*forums de WR et pour*
*tous ton aide dans le*
*forum français.*
**​


----------



## timpeac

Happy birthday Agnès! Have a lovely day.


----------



## araceli

¡Feliz cumpleaños, Agnès!


----------



## belén

*


Happy birthday to youuuuu 
Happy birthday to youuuuu
Happy birthday dear Agneeeees
Happy birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP
*​


----------



## zebedee

Feliiiiz Feliiiiiz en tu díiiiiia
Amiguiiita que Dios te bendigaaaaa
Que reine la paz en tu vidaaaa
Y que cuuuuuumplas muuuuuuchos máaaaaas!!!!

Joyeux Anniversaire, notre chère Agnès!!!


----------



## jaykemin

Feliz Dia de Compleaos Nes!!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Happy Birthday to our Poet Laureate!

 
cuchu​


----------



## Kelly B

There's someone with a talent quite rare
Qui nous sert en point de repère
We all give her the nod
So we sing : ah! la mod,
nous te souhaitons bon anniversaire!


----------



## Outsider

_*Joyeux anniversaire, Agnès. ​ * _


----------



## Amityville

Ca s'arrose. Que tu sois heureuse, Agnès, aujourd'hui et toute l'année.


----------



## LV4-26

Agnès, ange sage, 
 à la mode de chez nous,
 exerçant l'activité de modératrice, 
 ce qui est loin d'être un "art médiocre". 
(contrairement à ce que son anagramme pourrait laisser penser).


 Joyeux anniversaire à la mod .​ 
 ​


----------



## Lancel0t

Happy Birthday AGNES!!


----------



## elroy

*Joyeux anniversaire, Agnès!*

_("anniversaire" est un faux ami, n'est-ce pas? ) _
​


----------



## Agnès E.

What a treat! Thank you so much, Who (you're welcome!), Tim (I did), Araceli (don't drink too much eau de Lourdes, hein !), Belen (I did not know ducks could sing!), zebedee (yes, I hope this 43rd year will be peaceful!), jaykemin (thank you!), Cuchu (waow, what a cake!), Kelly (I do love your bilingual poem!  ), Outsider (you should come and visit us more often!), Amityville (thank you for your so nice wishes! ), Jean-Michel (héhéhé ! bravo ! je suis épatée !), Lancelot (thank you!) and Elroy (c'est vrai ! je vais l'ajouter à la liste !  ).
I never had such an international celebration! You all made my day.


----------



## Phryne

*
!!!FELIZ CUMPLE, AGNES!!


*​


----------



## Nath0811

Oups!! Retardataire, mais bon - *JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE!!!!!*


----------



## funnydeal

Happy Birthday Agnès !!!


May I join (late) to this party?


----------



## JazzByChas

I realize this is over a month late, but I just noticed this thread! 
(Don't remember where I was at the time...) 

And as Jean-Michel said, "I saw some light from the window still, so I stopped on by..."

Happy (_*very-belated*_) birthday, and may (the rest) of this year be a better one than before.

(oh mon Dieu!...je suis en retard comme d'habitude)


----------

